# Brewers Yeast for puppies



## Ponchit (Jan 24, 2017)

Is it safe to give brewers yeast to a 4month old puppy?


----------



## KathleneDewberry (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't think so. Never heard someone add it in pups meal.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If the brewers yeast contains garlic, then no. Puppies do not handle garlic in the same way as adults.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ponchit said:


> Is it safe to give brewers yeast to a 4month old puppy?


can you give a reason as to why you would want to?


----------



## Ponchit (Jan 24, 2017)

My 4month old puppy weighs 11.8 kg. Below average weight. I heard somewhere that brewers yeast may help him gain weight.


----------



## Ponchit (Jan 24, 2017)

Ponchit said:


> My 4month old puppy weighs 11.8 kg. Below average weight. I heard somewhere that brewers yeast may help him gain weight.


My 4month old puppy weighs 11.8 kg. Below average weight. I heard somewhere that brewers yeast may help him gain weight.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Ponchit said:


> Ponchit said:
> 
> 
> > My 4month old puppy weighs 11.8 kg. Below average weight. I heard somewhere that brewers yeast may help him gain weight.
> ...


Feed a good quality food and stay on a good schedule. If the pup doesn't eat take it up after 15 minutes. Try not to timker with adding a bunch of things too much.

Some pups are just skinny, and as long as there aren't health problems thats fine. You'd rather have a track star than a football player. Our last Shepherd was like that. She ended up being 104 pounds at 3 years. Just took a while to get there.


----------



## Ponchit (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm adding liver spread on his dog food. He is a picky eater.


----------

